# Hilton Head SC- Groupon- Fat Baby's Pizza



## cpnuser (Jan 20, 2011)

We'll be at Hilton Head next week. I just bought a GC for $10 for $20 Worth of Pizza and More at Fat Baby's Pizza and Subs on Hilton Head Island http://www.groupon.com/savannah-hilton-head/deals/fat-babys-pizza?utm_campaign=UserReferral&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=uu14139263

We'll try it out & let everyone know how the food is.  The reviews sound good. 

Not sure if members of TUG can use links for referrals, but the above link is a referral link.  If you don't want to use it, go straight to Groupon(Savannah/Hilton Head)  http://www.groupon.com/deals/fat-ba...tent=savannah-hilton-head_interleaved_sidebar


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 23, 2011)

Surprisingly (to me being from NJ), there is some good pizza to be had on HHI. Fat Babies is the best I have had on the island. NYC pizza is also very good.


----------



## PGtime (Jan 29, 2011)

Fat Baby's is one of our favorite sub and sandwich places on the island.  Great Italian sub and pizza is very good.  The folks who own it are originally from NY (Brooklyn), if I remember correctly.  It is a little off the beaten path on Arrow Rd, but only a few minutes from Shipyard, a little longer from Palmetto Dunes or Forest Beach.


----------

